

Show HN: Fokus for Firefox (and Chrome) - Aaronn
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/fokus/

======
Aaronn
Chrome link:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fokus/flkkpmjbbpij...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fokus/flkkpmjbbpijiedjdgnhkcgopgnflehe)

